
Ask HN: FCC/NSA etc. are keylogging my private electronics, what should I do? - lainon
Hello, I&#x27;m &quot;Iwan Danilo Krüger&quot; I made the Whisteblow which got around 5 billion views after around 5 hours a few months ago. Secret agency services tried killing me since then, but I&#x27;m still alive. How do I get a new smartphone&#x2F;PC without CIA people installing a hardware keylogger on it?<p>This is a serious question
======
sneak
Please, seek psychological treatment.

This is not to say that the intelligence services don’t target people for
surveillance or physical attack. They do. But what you’re saying doesn’t add
up. It’s possible you may be suffering from paranoid delusions.

If you go and speak to a psychiatric professional, in the case that you are
not delusional, it will not harm you. In the case that you are, they will help
you detect that and assist you appropriately.

Good luck, and I hope things get better for you.

~~~
lainon
You think this is schizophrenic paranoia? No, I'm serious about it. sctb/pg
even talked to me in person and can confirm it.

~~~
sneak
I don’t know if it is or not. By its very nature, it’s possible that neither
do you. That’s the issue with delusions, they are indistinguishable from
reality.

You should suffer no harm by seeking a professional opinion on the matter.

~~~
lainon
No, I'm not delusional or schizophrenic, but I'll agree asking serious advice
on this topic on Hacker News is a stupid idea. Anyways, I'm serious about the
OP and have even been bothered by Secret agencies before IRL.

~~~
sneak
Every single person in the world has some delusions. No one is exempt.

------
ChrisGranger
How do you know your electronics have keyloggers in them (beyond the hardware
that's in everyone's electronics)?

What are you a whistle-blower regarding?

"Iwan Danilo Krüger" returns no hits in Google, so telling us that this is who
you are like we're supposed to know this name seems nonsensical...

~~~
lainon
They even wrote shit into my E-Mails I was writing, so I wasn't only keylogged
on a hidden level but on an obvious one.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Do you have any evidence of this? How do you know someone closer to home
wasn't playing a prank on you? It's a bit of a stretch to assume it's a member
of a three-letter agency messing with an email you were drafting.

Can you answer my question about what incident you're a whistle-blower for?

I'm really trying to take you seriously, but I feel like sneak is right, and
you may be suffering some sort of paranoid delusion. Hard evidence of your
claims would go a long way...

